# newbie



## fergal (Feb 11, 2011)

hi all, my names matt, nickname  (fergal)
i live in brighton, been training now for a year !!
6'4 210 lbs need help ?
struggling to gain any serious muscle 
do all the things suggested, protien, water, rest etc....
had no change in size for the last 4 months or so !
someone enlighten me what im doing wrong !


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*fergal* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ty2090 (Feb 16, 2011)

welcome man, and they have different threads for asking all sorts of questions, just like some of the ones it looks like you want answers to.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2011)

hey fergal, I just recommended a similar situation the same advice; read these articles. It will fix everything. Good luck!

getlifting.info » Bulking for Idiots and Lazy People: Part I (Diet)

getlifting.info » Bulking for Idiots and Lazy People: Part II (Training)


----------



## mr.magoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## tony05 (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

